# S3X hub as FW - can you?



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

We have lots of questions about weather you can use a FW on the new SA S3X hub:

We have tested the new ones and you can - but for a technical reason we suggest 16T or larger

So our take on this is: you can run this hub as fixed 3-speed or as FW 3-speed
and the operation of the hub seems good you us 

Nice new product


----------



## burkepf (Apr 15, 2010)

What are the technical reasons behind not running smaller than 16T FW. I currently run a 40/16 and want the same ratio in 2nd using 14T FW. That will leave me with 3rd for speed in the flats and 1st for hills. Correct me if my math is wrong (i'm new to this and its late). I've been eying you site for a while and the Kilo S3X might make me a customer.


----------

